# Meat grinder for turkey necks



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone having a meatgrinder that processes turkey necks, even the larger Tom's? If yes, which brand and how do you like it?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I made one out of an old #22, some pulleys, a few pillow block bearings, a length of rod and a motor out of a commercial exhaust hood. I'm not sure how many hundreds (thousands?) of pounds of stuff it's chewed up, but it's still working. I sharpen the blades with a diamond stone I use on my wood chisels.

It took a pair of garage sale finds and an afternoon to assemble. Cost me $50 in parts besides the motor and grinder.

It will grind turkey necks and deer ribs no problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have this one. Acquired from Germany. Love it!








Sorry, couldn’t resist 😂


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have the Cabelas grinder and love it. I grind everything in it. Turkey legs, necks, duck necks, lamb ribs etc


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I have the Cabelas grinder and love it. I grind everything in it. Turkey legs, necks, duck necks, lamb ribs etc
> View attachment 578967


Awesome but comes with a steep price


----------



## Jeanette M (Jun 14, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Awesome but comes with a steep price


Yes. Right.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunflowers said:


> I have this one. Acquired from Germany. Love it!
> View attachment 578966
> 
> Sorry, couldn’t resist 😂


Yes but can it go in the dishwasher? 🤣


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gwyllgi said:


> Yes but can it go in the dishwasher? 🤣


Not only does it go, but also helps prewash! 😜


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunflowers said:


> Not only does it go, but also helps prewash! 😜


I have the same model, it seems.😂


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gwyllgi said:


> Yes but can it go in the dishwasher? 🤣


Is the same size as my dish washer😄


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You will probably not find a cheap grinder that will do even turkey necks. Unless you luck out and can piece it together like @David Winners it's probably gonna cost a good bit. I've looked into getting one and really to get one that will be able to do soft bones/necks without quickly giving out on you, the Cabela price is about right.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Awesome but comes with a steep price


That’s the Canadian price, it will be cheaper for you. I’ve had this grinder for about 4yrs now. It gets used ALOT ie. 600lbs a week minimum. It will last you forever.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saphire said:


> That’s the Canadian price, it will be cheaper for you. I’ve had this grinder for about 4yrs now. It gets used ALOT ie. 600lbs a week minimum. It will last you forever.


 How many dogs do you have? Will check it out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does the Cabela have a different brandname in the US?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> How many dogs do you have? Will check it out.


Lol 3 dogs but I own a raw dog food company.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Does the Cabela have a different brandname in the US?





https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/SearchDisplay?categoryId=&storeId=10651&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&showResultsPage=true&searchSource=Q&pageView=&beginIndex=0&pageSize=16&searchTerm=Cabela+grinder#facet:&productBeginIndex:0&facetLimit:&orderBy:&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Saphire!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I use a Weston #12 Pro Series, so far no issues with poultry bones or deer ribs. I do use a kidney plate for bones. I got mine off of FB market place brand new for $150.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does it do turkey necks?


----------

